# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  العلم والعمل

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

* قَالَ الْحَسَنُ : " الَّذِي يَفُوقُ النَّاسَ فِي الْعِلْمِ جَدِيرٌ أَنْ يَفُوقَهُمْ فِي الْعَمَلِ".*
*[ جامع بيان العلم وفضله ، لابن عبدالبر رحمه الله]*

*
*عن عمرو بن محمد بن أبي رزين قال وسمعت وهيبا يقول أن العبد ليصمت فيجتمع له لبه. وسمعته يقول:
 لا يكن هم أحدكم في كثرة العمل ولكن ليكن همه في أحكامه وتحسينه ، فإن العبد قد يصلي وهو يعصي الله في صلاته وقد يصوم وهو يعصي الله في صيامه.* 
*[ صفوة الصفوة لابن الجوزي رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

** فقال ابن القاسم : سمعت مالكا يقول : 
إن أقواما ابتغوا العبادة وأضاعوا العلم فخرجوا على أمة محمد*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *بأسيافهم ، ولو ابتغوا العلم لحجزهم عن ذلك** .*
*[ مفتاح دار السعادة]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:
 (مثل ما بعثني اله به من الهدى والعلم كمثل الغيث الكثير أصاب أرضاً ، فكان منها نقية قبلت الماء فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير ، وكانت منها أجادب أمسكت الماء ، فنفع الله بها الناس فشربوا وسقوا وزرعوا ، وأصاب منها طائفة أخرى إنما هي قيعان لا تمسك ماءً ولا تنبت الكلأ فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم ، ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأساً ، ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به) .

رواه البخاري*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

للرفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رفع الله قدرك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*" المنشغلون بالقرآن وبآخرتهم ، المهتمون بمعادهم ؛ لا وقت لديهم للعداواتِ والضغينة ."

{وإن الساعة لآتيةٌ فاصفح الصفح الجميل }


منـــقول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ولا خير في الدنيا لمن لم يكن له ... من الله في دار المقام نصيب* 
*فإن تعجب الدنيا رجالا فإنـه ... متاع قليل والزوال قريـب 
**
**
*

----------

